
Tree That Grows 40 Kinds of Fruit - tambourine_man
http://devour.com/video/tree-that-grows-40-kinds-of-fruit/
======
batou
I did this, on a smaller scale. The house I live in was built on an old
orchard and we were graced with one of the very few remaining apple trees in
the garden. It produces relatively sour apples useful for cider and cooking
etc. We think they are Bramleys but not 100% sure. I grafted a few branches
off a Blenheim Orange stock a friend had that had fruited for a couple of
years first. 2 didn't work but 4 did and we have two varieties now on one
tree. They're in the same pollination group as well and we planted meadow
flower mix around it to attract the pollinators so you actually end up with
more apples on both parts of the tree. Last year one of the branches snapped
off entirely because there were so many apples on it.

Edit: photo from a couple of years back after we nearly emptied it on a cider
run :) - [http://i.imgur.com/aYacpT4.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/aYacpT4.jpg)

It's quite easy, perfectly routine and has been done for a very long time
indeed. Hundreds of years if not more.

You can take this to extremes if you really want (sorry for the Daily Mail
link):
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2437247/250-varietie...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2437247/250-varieties-
apple-tree--thanks-bit-hard-grafting-years.html)

------
nitrogen
Original URL:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik3l4U_17bI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik3l4U_17bI)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8082035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8082035)

------
o87dv
Why is it acceptable to do this on plants but not on animals?

~~~
Rinum
It's so much harder to do on animals. We can't just cut a limb, stick it on to
another animal, and wrap tape around it.

~~~
batou
Well we can but you end up with a dead limb and a dead animal.

This happens with the plants occasionally too.

